
Balsamiq 2.2 is here - benackles
http://blogs.balsamiq.com/product/2012/09/09/balsamiq2-2/
======
jpdoctor
Holy moly. Maybe I'm a latecomer, but never tried this before. Now after a
quick 5 minutes I'm searching for the credit card. I hate you guys.

I believe I hold the cynicism record on HN and even I'm impressed.

~~~
jilebedev
Balsamiq is a tool you don't think about needing, but when you find it, it
fits like a glove and you wonder how things ever got done before it.

Moreover, Peldi's blog is frequently featured here on HN, and he writes
cogently and about interesting things. These posts, in particular, struck a
chord with me: <http://blogs.balsamiq.com/peldi/2011/09/07/policies/>

~~~
mattyfo
Yeah, there really is no comparison when it comes to wireframing. In terms of
creating client deliverables and complete documentation we export the wires to
PNGs and place them in an InDesign template we have.

The template allows us to add an extra layer of notation and InDesigns file
linking capabilities makes updates/changes a snap.

I had hoped that myBalsamiq would fix these issues but alas it did not. It
works for collaborative, iterative team work but falls down flat for big
'Sprint 0' planning. Maybe one day it will get there but it needs to add some
features to hit scratch that itch.

Now, whether or not that is in their big picture plan is up in the air. It did
take them this long to get rid of the 'sketchiness'.

~~~
balsamiq
Hi mattyfo, Peldi from balsamiq here. We have not really attacked the
commenting feature in myBalsamiq yet, what we have in regards to commenting is
really MVP at this point. We'll do it right, stick with us! ;)

------
taude
I was a fan of Basalmiq (it's a terrific tool), but since learning to
prototype in Keynote, I've not used it.

Here's something to get you started if you're a Mac user, and have Keynote:
[http://blog.amirkhella.com/2010/06/16/how-to-prototype-
inter...](http://blog.amirkhella.com/2010/06/16/how-to-prototype-interactive-
ipad-applications-in-30-minutes-or-less-using-apple-keynote/)

I especially like using Keynote for higher-fidelity mockups, which I find is
essential for mobile development...

~~~
gizmogwai
I think you are mixing two different concepts.

Balsamiq is about creating wireframes. Wireframes are there especially to not
mimic too much the "final" product so that you can concentrate more on the
feature an flow aspect without suffering of the interference that the visual
elements could create.

Keynote, at least the way you are using it, is to create mockups. Mockups are
there to crystalize (or invalidate) the ideas expressed in the wireframes
together with the branding you are creating for your application.

~~~
evoxed
I agree with the distinction, but the product itself is called _Balsamiq
Mockups_ :)

~~~
balsamiq
I should have called it Balsamiq Wireframes, but I figured it out when it was
too late to change it...oh well. :)

------
neovive
I wonder if Peldi has plans to move Balsamiq off of Adobe Air. Given the
recent pivots Adobe has made regarding Flash, there seems to be some risk with
sticking with Adobe Air in the long term.

~~~
balsamiq
Let's just say we're paying careful attention for now...

------
fooandbarify
Congrats to the Balsamiq team! To anyone who isn't using Balsamiq yet, do it--
an astoundingly useful bit of software. It's difficult to convey just how
valuable this tool is for anyone that makes software/website for people to
use.

The fact that everyone at the company is friendly and helpful and awesome is a
_significant_ bonus.

------
mishmax
I've been using Balsamiq for 2+ years. I use it a lot for mobile apps.
Unfortunately, Balsamiq has been painful to use lately for mocking up mobile
screens. It doesn't have the latest mobile ui elements so I have to build them
up from scratch. This update doesn't change this.

There's a market for an easier way to mockup mobile app screens and Balsamiq
is barely addressing this segment right now. I am waiting for the day a new
product comes out specifically designed for mocking up mobile apps.

~~~
danenania
Blueprint on iPad if you're talking about iOS. Not sure for Android.

~~~
danenania
By the way, Balsamiq could be killer on the ipad. It already has a fun and
tactile feel that fits the ipad perfectly. To Balsamiq: imo, you guys should
just ditch flash and use your vision to make something much better in c/obj-c
that includes lots of mobile and tablet components in addition to web. You'd
have a ton of customers.

~~~
an_average_joe
We are a bunch of indie developers who felt exactly this way! So, we cranked
out a tablet app (both iPad and Android) that lets you import Balsamiq bmml
files onto your device and edit/present your screens. Please feel free to take
it out for a spin here: <http://www.mockups.me/wireframes/tablet.html> \- any
feedback is appreciated!

------
pbreit
I had been a big Balsamiq fan, especially because of the low fidelity, but
have since moved to Mock Flow which seems to work better for teams and multi-
page designs.

------
duck
Looks like a great update! I've always loved how Balsamiq didn't give options
for the skinning of the mockups as it made it easy to say no to clients that
wanted to spend more time on that. However, I can see how that would be a
popular request and it seems like they integrated it very well into the app.

------
danielna
myBalsamiq is by far the most simple/cost-effective tool I've used for
wireframing. Being distributed with version control was particularly unique
and helpful, as far as potential competitors go.

As a random usability thing, they also handle renewal notifications without
being annoying. I don't need an email every hour that my subscription is
expiring, and the earth doesn't shatter once it does. If I decide not to
renew, I can still download all the mockups I made when I had the
subscription. If I decide I need to get back into the program, a couple clicks
and I'm back in for $12/mo. Small stuff like that makes feel like they're not
trying to suck every penny out of me, which is why I don't hesitate to go back
to them when I need to.

------
utopkara
It would be a wonderful day for managers of the world if Balsamiq was acquired
by Microsoft and integrated into Powerpoint. My brain hurts just imagining the
avalanche of meetings with playable mockups; would it be good or bad?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I'm worried that Microsoft's corporate processes would slowly squeeze every
drop of innovation out of it, and leave it as a shadow of its former self.

------
risratorn
Balsamiq has forever been my favourite wireframing tool, it offers great power
with great simplicity. But as the blogpost states, the interface was a little
"messy".

My favourite wireframing tool just became beter! Way to go team balsamiq!

------
jonathanjaeger
Love Balsamiq! I've been doing mockups for my site redesign and it's been
great for showing my ideas to people and not just pitching. Can't wait to try
the new one.

------
inthewoods
I'll throw in a plug for Mockflow - another AIR-based prototyping tool, but I,
personally, found it a bit more flexible.

Antetype looks pretty amazing - sadly I'm on a PC. :(

------
antidaily
Minor gripe (otherwise, loving it): Dont love the grey background behind all
the elements. Black text on it just doesnt read well.

------
bitserf
Wish it had vector support, Balsamiq images look really blurry in scaled PDF
documents on retina displays :(

------
vailripper
Love the new skin - still has a wireframe feel, but looks much cleaner.

------
kevinbluer
Awesome! Just updated and already liking the new UX...

